

Google accused of making sexist, racist doodles - yeukhon
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/internet/Google-accused-of-making-sexist-racist-doodles/articleshow/31171449.cms

======
zabuni
Now that's a hyperbolic title. I guess, "Google does not include enough women,
minorities in doodles, but is showing improvement recently" wouldn't get
headlines.

This is an activist group using a popular target to gain press for systemic
problems. And they don't just want more doodles, they want access.

From the petition:

"That’s why we’re asking Google to be more diverse in their representation of
the world’s historical figures and commit to partnering with us as they go
forward with that effort."

They want to partner with Google.

The sad part is no one is disagreeing here. Google already has had more women
of color on their homepage this year that in the previous 3 years combined.
But here we have a petition that boils down to Google, do what you're doing,
but get our stamp of approval.

~~~
nailer
As you mention, they're after attention, like many similar groups. Just flag
and move on.

------
ddoolin
"The group has put up an online petition to Google on Change.org to 'to be
more diverse in its representation of the world's historical figures and
commit to partnering with us as they go forward with that effort.' As part of
this initiative, Spark Movement has compiled a list of women who deserve
doodles, so that 'Google has to do less research.'"

Commit to partnering? Why? Why not just publicize the list and be done with
it?

------
Jugurtha
Some people have too much free time and spend it looking for trouble.

People critique there are few women in politics, power, tech and the
military... Maybe there is a _reason_ for this.

It's not like all the special forces in the world have conspired to prevent
women.

I don't have what it takes to be a model, will I write a vitriol piece about
the fashion industry not letting me in ? Hell no. That industry needs a
_specific_ profile and I don't fit it.

The same way I can't get in elite military troops and I'm not going to be a
crybaby about it.

Though people are yielding to please "rights movements" and "equal
opportunity" movements and _force_ people who can't hack it there.

Who's preventing women from starting a tech company ? Nobody. Why aren't there
that many women in tech, programming, engineering, and all ? _Maybe_ that's a
good question to ask. If a certain demographic is absent from a certain field
with no obstacles, it's useless to cry foul.

Screw the sensitive troll with a glass ego. Next time we'll see people who
can't code crying because they didn't get a job at Google. People crying
because they don't know how to shoot and weren't accepted as elite sniper.
Whaaaaaa

